# Smells like rubber - like an inner tube



## crabjoe (Sep 16, 2019)

I only started my SP yesterday and today it's smelling like rubber.. It doesn't smell like sulfur, it smells like a rubber inner tube when you pull it out of a bike tire. Is this ok?

BTW, I do know it's fermenting because I see little bubbles coming up. When I stir, it sounds and acts like I'm stirring 5 gallons of coke, bubbles everywhere like I've seen in some degassing videos.. 

Now that I say it, I wonder if I'm smelling the CO2? 

I took a hydrometer reading and it's now at..... 1.070. Came down from 1.071 LOL.. At this rate, it's going to be weeks and weeks before it's done it's primary fermentation to dry.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 16, 2019)

crabjoe said:


> I only started my SP yesterday and today it's smelling like rubber.. It doesn't smell like sulfur, it smells like a rubber inner tube when you pull it out of a bike tire. Is this ok?



Sounds like a thiol (AKA mercaptan), which is a known wine flaw. Thiols do contain sulfur.


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 16, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> Sounds like a thiol (AKA mercaptan), which is a known wine flaw. Thiols do contain sulfur.



If it is Thiol, do I have to dump it and start over or is there something I can do? Might it just go away on its own?


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 16, 2019)

Your best bet is a product called "Reduless." It is available at, for example, MoreWine.


----------



## Stressbaby (Sep 17, 2019)

There are remedies. You might consider a diagnostic test. https://www.awri.com.au/industry_support/winemaking_resources/sensory_assessment/diagnostic_test/
Depending on those results, Reduless might work. However Reduless has only a very tiny amount of copper in it, and your wine might need more than that. If you have disulfides, the copper alone won't work, you will also need ascorbic acid. This article and others online will give you more info.

Be very careful. Bench trials are required. I've only had to use copper once (and not very much), but did work like a charm.


----------



## stickman (Sep 17, 2019)

A sg of 1.070 is 17brix, still fermenting correct? I would add some good nutrients first to see if that helps, something with vitamins like Fermaid K or Superfood. If the problem persists at the end of fermentation, I would then investigate the copper option.


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 17, 2019)

stickman said:


> A sg of 1.070 is 17brix, still fermenting correct? I would add some good nutrients first to see if that helps, something with vitamins like Fermaid K or Superfood. If the problem persists at the end of fermentation, I would then investigate the copper option.



I'm not sure how the fermentation is suppose to be going, this is the 1st time I've ever tried to make anything alcoholic.

I can tell you that it bubbles, nothing crazy, but it does bubble. It's really like if I had come coke in a cup.. You see bubbles coming up, but if you stir it, it bubbles really good. If I do stir till most bubbles are gone, I can go back 6 hours later and when I stir, it'll bubble like coke again. Shouldn't I have been lower than 1.070, even if it was only 1 day later?


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 17, 2019)

Should I start stirring with a copper wire? Will that help, or do I need to wait till fermentation is over to try and get rid of this smell?

BTW, when I went this morning to give it a stir, the basement smelled like rubber. After stirring for a bit, I didn't smell it from the fermenter. It smelled like nothing, but when I picked my head up, I could smell it again.. It was like the stirring had off gassed the odor.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 17, 2019)

@stickman is right -- I jumped the gun on suggesting Reduless at this point. You should definitely add nutrients to help your yeast now, rather than trying to fix it later.

No, do not stir with copper wire. Your must is very acidic, and will dissolve an uncontrolled, and possibly harmful, dose of copper into your wine.


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 17, 2019)

D


sour_grapes said:


> @stickman is right -- I jumped the gun on suggesting Reduless at this point. You should definitely add nutrients to help your yeast now, rather than trying to fix it later.
> 
> No, do not stir with copper wire. Your must is very acidic, and will dissolve an uncontrolled, and possibly harmful, dose of copper into your wine.



Not sure if energizer is needed, but I'll go and add 2 tsp of nutrient and 1 tsp of energizer. 

I don't want to add to much because I'll have to add the another 3 tsp/1tsp Nutri/Eng when I add the rest of the lemon juice. And I heard adding too much can cause off flavors or something.

Thanks!


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for your assistance.

As of 10pm tonight, the smell of rubber is so faint, I had to really check for it.

BTW, the gravity is now down to 1.064.


----------

